# my progress to date. 1 year from start



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok, so this was me in march 2011 weighing 100kg.



here is one in august 2011 weighing 87kg



had a holiday for a month in february and had 1 month of between november and january but here is me currently at 91kg.



ok so this is my progress to date, i am currently focusing on bulking and getting bigger muscles. my times are way out, summer bulking... so i will robably bulk for another month, then cut for a month and bulk again untill xmas.

any feed back comments welcomed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good progress mate. Whats the plans from here.

Best advice, stop yo-yoing! bulk cut bulk cut. If you want bigger muscles then you need to eat for this and be clever about how you eat so you dont add too much fat and need to cut.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Next step: sunbed + mt2 + AAS


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

basically my aim for this year is to gain muscle, id rather stay a little lean through the summer, but late august onwards i plan on bulking through to january.

maybe it would be best to lean bulk from now to august and then up the food a little or continue if i have it perfect.

aiming for 3lbs a month approx. is that a good aim?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well dont bulk for the sake of it, why add too much fat just to have to diet to get it off. Lean bulk from here on sounds a sensible option to me that suits your goals. . .. .


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

any ideas of how many calories i should be bulking on?

currently i do 3500 as my aim but generally get 3700 on avegage.

my stats, 6ft2, 91kg, approx 13-14% bodyfat. i have a sedentary office job, and train 3-4 times a week.

any help confirming my bulking cals is very much appreciated!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

done some online calculators, apparantly they differ quite alot lol.

some say 3500, some say 3000, should i try the lower end of it and give it a month and see?


----------

